# ILF Wood Risers (Why so few 21" ? )



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick Barbee said:


> Am I asking for to much ?
> 
> Rick


I'm going to go with..."Yep".

And the reasons I say that is as follows...

1. With (2) berger holes and a 5/16ths past center cut on wood?....the riser would have to be of an extremely strong wood/composite and massive in dimension.

2. The market isn't there...the archers who want gobs of center clearance, multiple berger holes and stab holes want precision and could give a flip about wood...matter fact?....they'd prefer not....as temp./hum. stability is more important to them VS the beauty of wood...if they want that?...they can go home and stare at the furniture. LOL!

3. We're old Rick. LOL!

Maybe you could go with a Bernardini Cobra and veneer it? :laugh:


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Could always make your own.


Todd


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree I think only Border is even making wood riser 5/16 past center. Companies generally produce what they can sell.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I want one too!

Options?

Build one your self as it appears that you have the skills.

Talk to Border as they have carbon in their 5/16 cut past center risers. Those that shoot heavy limbs probably need the carbon added. Hey they might even sell you on dropping 10#s in draw weight and you get at or near the same performance with ILF Hex7s?

Wait for me or someone else to build one, because I know that folks like to go "retro" from time to time, and longer hunting/target rigs may return to style? One day I will have one.

With a 21" ILF riser you can have 62", 64" AND 66" bows. Those seem to have been popular lengths in the past?


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

A 21" riser just suits me. That & that it makes a 64" bow with medium limbs really rounds out what I like in a bow.

The 5/16" past center could be negotiated down to 3/16", but that's about the only area I would want to give on,
and it would be a tough sale.

I'm not apposed to metal risers at all. In fact I have much more faith in them due to the draw weights I shoot.
There are a couple of very nice 21" metal risers (Sky & Daala), and I know I would be more than pleased with the 
functionality of either, BUT I just don't like how they look.
A Titan riser would be at the top of my list "IF" it were offered in a 21" option. I like the look of it, but alas, No 21". 

I know a wood riser can be built to be every bit as stable, and well within a reasonable strength to handle the weight.

It does not have to be all wood. Phenolic or carbon lamination would be fine as long as the riser holds it's overall
appearance of wood. 

Building my own is definitely not out of the question, but to be honest it is a project I have neither the time nor the
desire to do. I just want to shoot. 

Rick


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Take the Sky or the Dalaa and then have at it with fiberglass, putty, and paint. 

Make that sucker look however you want


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

kegan said:


> Take the Sky or the Dalaa and then have at it with fiberglass, putty, and paint.
> 
> Make that sucker look however you want


Haa Haa Kegan, that would definitely be doable, BUT like I said - I don't want a project. I just want to shoot. 

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

A little camo paint will go a long ways in breaking up some unwanted lines?


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Rick, I have a Dryad 17" Epic (ILF) Riser that I love . I believe that it is cut 3/16" past center. You might check with Mike at Dryad down there in Texas. Maybe he could make you one like you want.?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rick Barbee said:


> Haa Haa Kegan, that would definitely be doable, BUT like I said - I don't want a project. I just want to shoot.
> 
> Rick


Rick, I don't want to hear excuses! :wink:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

You would think that some of the bow companies would have a custom shop like Springfield A, Leupold, etc.

Makes me think back to the days when I was trying to sign with F2 America and the Thompson protos were running with subtle continuous rocker that just looked so logical. Then you picked one up off the beach and just smiled. If I had only gotten to sail one. ;-)


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

kegan said:


> Rick, I don't want to hear excuses! :wink:



LOL, touche' Bro. 

In my case however, it isn't an excuse. It's a pure de old don't want to. 

Rick


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

did you check Dryad's website? I have a Black Bear riser that was warfed. I think it meets your criteria and it's one awesome shooting bow with the medium limbs I have on it.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Just get a 21" DAS and be done..forever.  Wood is nice but there is probably a reason they are not readily available beyond simple demand.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Rick, I have a Dryad 17" Epic (ILF) Riser that I love . I believe that it is cut 3/16" past center. You might check with Mike at Dryad down there in Texas. Maybe he could make you one like you want.?


I was told 'no', maybe more need to ask

You could look for a wood compound riser to warf (or have someone warf)

I really don't understand why the 'medium' length risers aren't made more


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Mo0se said:


> Just get a 21" DAS and be done..forever.


I may, But, But they are so ugly. 

``````````````
I have not talked to Mike at Dryad, but I have looked at what they have several times. No 21" risers there.

Rick


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick Barbee said:


> I may, But, But they are so ugly.
> 
> ``````````````
> I have not talked to Mike at Dryad, but I have looked at what they have several times. No 21" risers there.
> ...


Results and functionality are not ugly  I have 2 21" DAS risers. The Nat gear camo is my favorite of the two. The other is Black. I have owned and shot all platforms, DAS got it right with the geometry and tuneability options. Most don't know that the limb angle is very very close to Border geometry.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Here is the nat gear... 

View attachment 2013711


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Black Bear warf would be about as close as you can get, but it isn't wood.

Otherwise it's Border or nothing.

-Grant


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I think ugly may just match the shooter in this case Rick. :mg:


Give Jim a call at Sky.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Border wouldn't give me both high and low plunger holes. I chose shelf, and currently, I'm not even using it


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Ever have one of those bows you wish you never sold? Here is my 21" morrison phenolic/cocobolo I just sold a few weeks ago:sad: . After getting my Covert Hunter and absolutely loving it, I sold my ILF stuff so I can buy another set of limbs for indoors


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I am having Kirk over at Bigfoot bows making me one of his SS recurves with an I beam construction so I can have him put in a plunger hole because I like to run a plunger and flipper rest. He is pretty innovative in his limb construction and maximizes performance at a given draw length. I am also having a stab hole installed. I think he designs his riser lengths dependent on draw lengths I don't want to put words in his mouth but I would definitely check with him.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> View attachment 2013795
> 
> 
> Ever have one of those bows you wish you never sold? Here is my 21" morrison phenolic/cocobolo I just sold a few weeks ago:sad: . After getting my Covert Hunter and absolutely loving it, I sold my ILF stuff so I can buy another set of limbs for indoors


Man that's a beauty.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Mike at Dryad is working on a 19" for next year.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

In my opinion Rick, it's really just a matter of no market.

The vast majority of the folks that want a wood riser are hunters, and not many want a riser that long. On the flip side, the vast majority of target archers don't want a wood riser, or one that short.

It's like the no man's land of risers.

KPC


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I just got off the phone with Kirk at Bigfoot.

I now have this riser in a 21" on order. Mine will have some added hardware, but overall is the same riser.

It is cut 5/16" past center

G10 Garolite chassis with some wood (black walnut) added for cosmetics.
My riser will have sight & stabilizer bushing, and will have the high & low berger button bushings. All bushing in brass.









Now the 60 day wait begins.

Rick


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

The garolite is frame of the riser. 
This pictures shows how it runs to the belly side.









Rick


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks great Rick. Now you have time to make some more strings !!! Lol


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

BOHO said:


> Looks great Rick. Now you have time to make some more strings !!! Lol


Thanks !!!!!!

Still have no spare time however. 

I'm backed up on both string & tab orders until around the middle of September.
Folks are getting frustrated with me, but we're getting the orders done as fast as we can.
It frustrates me just as much as it does them. I hate being behind.

Rick


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks to be a nice piece of kit, congrats.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

So... no ILF?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice Rick! :thumbs_up

I wish you many years of Happy Shooting with it!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

guyver said:


> So... no ILF?


Yes, it is ILF



JINKSTER said:


> Nice Rick! :thumbs_up
> 
> I wish you many years of Happy Shooting with it!


Thanks Bill. I expect I will. If the riser is anywhere near the quality & performance of the limbs I'll be in *"Recurve Heaven"* 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new bow 

I love bows


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick Barbee said:


> Yes, it is ILF
> 
> Rick


Cool. Post some pics when you get it, it'll be a rare trophy


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick Barbee said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Kirk at Bigfoot.
> 
> I now have this riser in a 21" on order. Mine will have some added hardware, but overall is the same riser.
> 
> ...


Looks really cool.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

And you thought my DAS was ugly... 

View attachment 2016655


JK congrats!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Mo0se said:


> And you thought my DAS was ugly...
> 
> View attachment 2016655
> 
> ...


Haa Haa, Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The cool thing about this riser is - 
it's close to same geometry of the DAS, 
has all the whistles & bells the DAS has minus the balance weight adjustment,
AND it's purdy ta boot. 

Rick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Mo0se said:


> And you thought my DAS was ugly...
> 
> View attachment 2016655
> 
> ...


*AHH!!! MY EYES!!!*

ya know moose...red satin sheets could even make one of those coyote ugly types look appealing but...

that DAS? ukey:

Just needs something more...maybe throw some arrows over it or something.  :laugh:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Rick Barbee said:


> Thanks !!!!!!
> 
> Still have no spare time however.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. You'll be receiving an email Mid Sept from me.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Grats on the new bow. Good looking riser, going to be a long 60 days


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> *AHH!!! MY EYES!!!*
> 
> ya know moose...red satin sheets could even make one of those coyote ugly types look appealing but...
> 
> ...


Lol you know its got good curves! Can I send you some hearing protection for that ugly Widow?  :mg::laugh:


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

While not directly on topic of 21" wood risers, I built out a summary of bigger ILF wood riser options just now, joined data to the "25'' or 27'' wooden riser - Archery Talk" thread 3087762. I am relative newbie here, so the rules are not allowing me to post link directly to the forum, you will have to search it out... 

If folks like it, I may make the google doc public so folks can edit, add manufacturers, etc.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Daniel L had a Border wood 21 inch for sale late last week. Good deal too.

Bowmania


----------

